# Psychologist Says Intelligent Men Have the Best Sperm



## Gigacore (Oct 12, 2008)

> University of New Mexico evolutionary psychologist Geoffrey Miller has said that the quality of sperm is indicative of the brain power in men.
> 
> 
> According to the tests conducted by the expert, it was found that men who scored high on a battery of intelligence tests boasted high counts of healthy sperm.
> ...



More...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2008)

It just requires only one healthy sperm to do its job.  , I cant understand the why these guys are after the sperm  first the diet coke test and now this


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2008)

or one over-enthusiastic one to ruin lives.:\


----------



## skippednote (Oct 12, 2008)

Senseless stuff....


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 12, 2008)

what do they wanna prove with all that experiments related to sperms ????


----------



## appu (Oct 12, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> what do they wanna prove with all that experiments related to sperms ????



nuthing much but just waste govt and peoples money and get some publicity by spreading these kinds of news....


----------



## krazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL! Digit forum should now have a special section for sperm-related news. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 12, 2008)

I think this is true, 'coz if you kicked an intelligent man in the ***** he would know exactly what to do for first aid


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ 

Gigacore posting too much about sperms these days.....



krazzy said:


> LOL! Digit forum should now have a special section for sperm-related news. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png


And a special reporter i.e. Gigacore.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like Gigacore is about to get married and really searching about safety of his 'nads and future knuckle and actual children. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35.png


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 12, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOL! Digit forum should now have a special section for sperm-related news. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png



+1 for this and Giga shud b made the mod there


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

Sperms spamming all over the forum.
Keeping mobile phones in the pockets for long  kills sperms.-Next thread by Gigacore.
@TDH,please keep your idiotic comments aside on this one.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2008)

ppl pls stop targeting giga..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 12, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOL! Digit forum should now have a special section for sperm-related news. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png



+1 for this and Giga shud b made the mod there


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Read this in a newspaper...wow(that means i'm one of those men, hehehe)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

Technically everyone of us belongs to this category!


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 12, 2008)

If ya all can stop mocking the OP, it would be good for all. Else I will make it stop!

Ontopic, I don't believe a word of it!


----------



## mediator (Oct 13, 2008)

Its actually a clever strategy of the 'psychologists' which makes me remember "American Pie - Beta House' and Russel Peters luring english women for comedians!


----------



## adi007 (Oct 13, 2008)

hey giga what's the matter man..
I am seeing many *ahem* sperm related news posted by u


----------



## x3060 (Oct 13, 2008)

well, i belong right on top of the list too .
dont these scientist have anything else to study now


----------



## Aberforth (Oct 13, 2008)

There was an Anglo-American 'research' in the 1900s, which 'proved' that smoking strengthened immunity and aids digestion. So, I'd take such rambles with a pinch of salt, since the methodology specified in the original article is prone to biased sampling. Or to cut it short, maybe Geoffrey Miller is having a hard time convincing women to have his baby, hence the "research".


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

Gigacore sperms as much as he spams.



But its probably a myth, and as x3060 said, probably done by some research intern in his coffee break.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> There was an Anglo-American 'research' in the 1900s, which 'proved' that smoking strengthened immunity and aids digestion.


 What? It doesnt?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

'Best Sperm'...wat do they mean by Best...quality,quantity,VFM,purity...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Vfm????

Lol!!!!

:d


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2008)

oh crap, blame digg, not me.. all news related to sperms will be on homepage in digg every now and then...

this thread will be deleted soon...


----------



## JAK (Oct 13, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> 'Best Sperm'...wat do they mean by Best...quality,quantity,*VFM*,purity...



heck ya........LOL


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 15, 2008)

no wonder if some US company can start making a product on such things and advertise it on TVC or such other places in coming years


----------

